# Hello Every1



## |Phil|

Heya guys n dolls my names Phil (For those who cant tell my my forum name) im Stephlw25's husband :happydance: . Just wanna say hi really, steph is always on here so i thought i'd find out what the fuss is about, and i heard theres and arcade :muaha: , anyways just wanna say if theres any man utd fans here well we are friends already, city fans NO comment, anyother supporter........
Again No comment i wont hold it aggainst u. 

see you all around :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Phil, welcme to Baby and Bump :D


----------



## Imi

DID like the sound of you, but got put off when i found out you support united ... (hence why Gav get's no sex in footie season and i only get PG is novembers LOL)
Welcome to the nut house ... im sure you will fit in fine!
xxx

And BTW ... Liverpool RULE :)


----------



## |Phil|

oooOOO liverpudlian..... if only i knew how to upload a song HEHEHE thanx for the Greet. :D:D


----------



## Imi

You upload a song that bad mouths the pool i'll put you on a 24hr ban LMFAO!!! :witch: 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Nice to have met ya :D
xxx

:muaha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Pssstttt Arsenal over here :argh:


----------



## Imi

Better than united shite lmao!!!

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Hey There Phil,

Good to have another Devil on the site!

I'm a Man Utd Fan since I was 5, despite my Dads attempts at making me support Liverpool!

Imi, You only like Arsenal becaus eyou can beat them. Come back when we have won the treble and say how shit we are!!!!

Hope to see you in the Mens room Soon Phil.

Enjoy Baby and Bump!!!


----------



## Trinity

Hi Phil, welcome to b&b :D


----------



## Tam

Arcanegirl said:


> Pssstttt Arsenal over here :argh:

:gun: :gun: :gun: 

I am Spurs supporter......:coolio:


:-= 


Anyway Phil, welcome to the forum, enjoy the arcade! :headspin:


----------



## Jo

*Hiya Phil*
*Welcome to the madhouse *
*Don't you be monopolizing the comp now though so i can't talk rubbish with Steph *


----------



## Wobbles

Newbie causing war already *sigh* :lol:

Welcome to BabyandBump Phil - We did notice you skipped right over to the arcade :rofl:


----------



## |Phil|

yeah ive been a Utd fan since a similar time, my dad tried his best to get me to support a so called "Good Team" Leicester City LMFAO anyways about the arcade steph told me bout it a few days ago n wanted me to do well for her But she did do pacman herself as i suck at it LOL. Cant Beat the retro games :D looking 4ward to joining the mens room (so long as they pass me for a man) Ha anyways speak soon :D


----------



## Wobbles

Good point will just set that up for you now ...


----------



## Tam

|Phil| said:


> yeah ive been a Utd fan since a similar time, my dad tried his best to get me to support a so called "Good Team" Leicester City LMFAO anyways about the arcade steph told me bout it a few days ago n wanted me to do well for her But she did do pacman herself as i suck at it LOL. Cant Beat the retro games :D looking 4ward to joining the mens room (so long as they pass me for a man) Ha anyways speak soon :D

 
Yes you do have to _prove_ your a man, so come on............ get 'em off! 

:flasher:







Sorry Steph, I have no idea what came over me? :blush: :-= 


:rofl:


----------



## Jo

TAM!!!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tam

:sadangel:


----------



## Wobbles

:shock: TAM indeed

:rofl:


----------



## Jo

You see what you have let yourself in for Phil???:rofl:


----------



## Tam

I am sorry Phil that was very rude of me, you don't have to do that at all................................




in public, You can PM me! 


Is that better?




:baby:


----------



## Tam

Phil's fault he started it.........I am going to get a telling off when Paul gets home :rofl: 


And OMG I am starting to sound like Weestar :dohh: 


I think I best catch up on some much needed sleep :blush:


----------



## Jo

LMAO yep i think that might be best for everyone hunny :)


----------



## Imi

LMFAOOOOO!!!!

Tam you tart! LOL!! ....

Phil we not all sex mad nutcases ... it just been awhile for tam 10mths to be exact lmfao!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## |Phil|

I can see this is gonna be the shortest stay for a Newbie on any forum HAHA


----------



## Imi

_LMFAOOOOO!!!_

_Awwww we not that bad phil honest, ask steph!_
_xxx_


----------



## stephlw25

Well Phil i did warn you they were all nutters !!!! ;) 

And LMAO at Tam !!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Welcoming to Bnb Liverpool Rule


----------



## Yvonne

Hiya Phil :hi:

Welcome to B&B, 

BUT don't take over the computer, cos that will mean me and steph can't talk on MSN til stupid o'clock!! :happydance:

:comp:

Hope you have a great time here!


----------



## Suz

:trouble:SO THIS IS THE PHIL WHO IS TAKING OVER THE ARCADE. BULLY [-(



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
WELCOM TO BnB!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## |Phil|

Not completely taken over it, stephs put her foot down so i can only compete in a few games LOL Joke nah once im more used to the site i might just go all out :D BTW its a very good site (should score a few brownie points with admin).


----------



## Tam

LOL @ points with admin......

I have a funny feeling us girlies are going to be Arcade widows :cry:


----------



## Caroline

Hi Phil and welcome to BnB. JUst catcching up ,not been online for few days. Itsa bit of a nut house at times but great fun.


----------

